# sweetwater hunting club



## camodano (Oct 14, 2012)

does anyone know who this club belongs to. they just hung up the signs up on bethel church road off 92 hwy.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Oct 17, 2012)

no but i would be very interested to find that out myself. i saw them as well


----------



## bigmoney21 (Nov 12, 2012)

I seen them to I would like to no if y'all find out.


----------



## awjohnson2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder the same thing every day on the way to and from work. If I can get any contact information I will let you know.


----------

